# Opinions on BSA Bike



## Birkie (Aug 8, 2017)

hello all, I'm new to the forum, and recently became interested in early 1900- 1920  era bicycles.  I wondered if I could ask for some views and opinions on this bike which recently came up for sale.  Your help is very much appreciated,
Cheers,
William





 

 

 e up for


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like a late 30s or 40s bas, seat is older though.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 8, 2017)

The Frame without Fork, and Sprocket Assembly are the Only Thing that are BSA;;;;; Everything Else was Put Together for Sale!!!!
A Good Thing; is to Google BSA Bicycles by Years, 1900s, 10s, 20s, 30s, etc!!
It Gives You a Better Idea as to What to Look For Based on Frame Styles!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome and Good Luck!!!---------Cowboy


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi William,
I own a half a dozen BSA bikes, the earliest being an Oppenheimer Special from the mid thirties. From your photos, the only part that I can say for sure is BSA is your crankset. BSA sold many parts to other builders, so it is common to see BSA parts on other bikes. They even sold lugs to other builders. Does it have a BSA head badge?  Is the coaster brake an Eadie? It looks like the top tube tube and down tube is bent a few inches behind the head tube. You can view many BSA catalogs here http://www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/library/


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 19, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> Hi William,
> I own a half a dozen BSA bikes, the earliest being an Oppenheimer Special from the mid thirties. From your photos, the only part that I can say for sure is BSA is your crankset. BSA sold many parts to other builders, so it is common to see BSA parts on other bikes. They even sold lugs to other builders. Does it have a BSA head badge?  Is the coaster brake an Eadie? It looks like the top tube tube and down tube is bent a few inches behind the head tube. You can view many BSA catalogs here http://www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/library/






Could you please share with us your BSA bicycles??? I have a folding  second ww


----------

